# posts counter stuck at 314



## Larry (Oct 8, 2007)

I just noticed that my posts are stuck at 314 and every time I've posted a new thread for about the last three-four weeks it still has me at 314 posts. I had this happen at least once before when I got stuck at around 290 posts. Can someone fix this please?   

OK now it shows as 315 but the last seven or eight were stuck at 314?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 8, 2007)

The count changes on all of your posts every time you add one. Thus, when you look now at every other post you have made, they will all show 315, since they are all updated to show how many posts you currently have on the BBS, not what number that post was when you made it. 

When you make a new post, all of your previous posts will show "316".

Guaranteed, that's the way it works.


----------



## Larry (Oct 8, 2007)

Dave M said:


> The count changes on all of your posts every time you add one. Thus, when you look now at every other post you have made, they will all show 315, since they are all updated to show how many posts you currently have on the BBS, not what number that post was when you made it.
> 
> When you make a new post, all of your previous posts will show "316".
> 
> Guaranteed, that's the way it works.



OK thanks Dave. I guess I never noticed that was how it worked.


----------

